# Help with setting shower pan in basement remodel



## toofast (Mar 8, 2011)

The directions are really quick unclear to me...

Just trying to understand HOW tight I should frame the "shower stall" to the pan.  I've had folks tell me to leave an inch ?? vs. others telling me to do it as tight as possible so it does not move.

I am going to finsih the walls with cement board and tile...so the directions are not clear either.

Hopefully the pics will clarify.

Neither of the options in the directions really make sense...or do they and I am just not experienced enough to understand.

Do I need to "attach" the lip of the shower pan somehow ?  Do I really need to  build a frame under the pan to support the edges ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2011)

Build the walls to fit tight and the board goes down to the lip and the tile down to cover the lip. If they are asking for solid blocking under the edges, you need it. Add another 1x4 to the door frame for board backing just above the pan.


----------

